# News: Extra, Extra! Read all about it!



## Doug Brott

This notification is for *ALL* the products in the Extras forum.
You will receive a notification when there is a software update/version available for any of the products.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is a LOCKED thread. Only the Mods/Admins can post to it.
You can subscribe to this post, to get an email if someone posts to it.

We will only post announcements about new software or applications availability
----------------------------------
*Few Things*

#1: To subscribe to this thread:
Click on Thread Tools (above); and Select Subscribe to this Thread

#2: Then be sure to select in the drop down box: "Instant notification by email".

#3: Click the "Add Subscription" button

#4: Be sure to verify that the e-mail address on your DBSTalk account is correct using the following screen:
http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

#5: You must visit the forum at least one time after an announcement is received or you will not receive subsequent announcements.

If you fail to do any of the above, you will not receive the subscription e-mails notification.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Current "Extras" as of September 18, 2009:

DIRECTV2PC: v5717

iPhone App (DVR Scheduler): 1.3.7

Supercast:

iPhone: 1.4.0
Windows Mobile: 1.4.5
Blackberry: Initial Release Version


----------



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV2PC v5717 is now available:

Please review the following thread for more information:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127


----------



## Stuart Sweet

iPhone 1.3.7 is now available. More discussion is available *here*.


----------



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV2PC v7028 is now available:

Please review the following thread for more information:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886


----------



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV2PC v7507 is now available:

Please review the following thread for more information:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=195457


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Current list of Channel Streaming Sites: (Thanks, Chrismon1001)

CNN/HLN
Cartoon Network
Adult Swim
TNT
TBS
TruTv
HBO GO
MAX GO
Sony Movie Channel
Big Ten 2
NFL Sunday Ticket
NBA League Pass
BlizzCon
Cooking Channel Everywhere
Universal Sports Live Events

iTunes Channel Streaming Apps:
Adult Swim
Cartoon Network Video
CNN for iPad
CNN for iPhone
HBO GO
Max Go
NFL SUnday Ticket To-Go
Fox Business
Fox News
TBS
TNT
TruTV


----------



## Stuart Sweet

iPad app updated:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197069


----------



## Stuart Sweet

iPhone app updated: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197369


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Android app update: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2868150&postcount=31


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Official Nomad discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197694


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV App for iPad 1.3: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197961


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV App for iPhone and Android both updated to 2.1.1. See the App Store and Android Market respectively.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV has posted a permanent link to the SHEF specs. It should always point to the latest version.

http://www.satinstalltraining.com/homeautomation.html

Subscribe to this thread and when I become aware of a new version I will post the news here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Current version 1.3C dated 10/17/2011.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks to Draconis for updating the list of streaming sites and apps: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2846193&postcount=7


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV for Android 2.2 is available from Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kaXJlY3R2LmR2cnNjaGVkdWxlciJd


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV for Android updated to 2.2.1 : https://play.google.com/store/apps/...eduler&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------

